

How Google+ Shows That Google Still Doesn't Understand Social - whakojacko
http://www.quora.com/Yishan-Wong/How-Google+-Shows-That-Google-Still-Doesnt-Understand-Social

======
ElOleg
I disagree with the author. I see no point in making my conversations
accessable for everyone, especially if they cant actively participate in them.

There is no need in grouping your friends in any way, just create a circle
with all your friends and those will behave the same way facebook does,at
least if I got it right (by the time I got my invite it was already full). I
think there is a difference in what I want my friends and family to know about
me and what people I just know but have no deeper relationship with should
know. Posting something publicly would make it accessible for everyone,
twitterlike.

------
Pewpewarrows
It should be pointed out that the author currently is employed by Facebook,
and is not an impartial user commenting on the rivalry.

That said, I found it hilarious that the author went on a defensive tirade for
half of his post trying to somehow undermine the "Public" option when you make
a post on Google+. It appears he completely missed the point of it being
Public: that anyone is free to view and/or comment on it, along with your
friends. That's what Public means, and there's a reason it's off by default.

